# New member from Oklahoma



## Flatlander Tom (Feb 6, 2016)

I have wanted to get into beekeeping since we had a observation hive in jr high science class. I decided a long time ago to put it off until i retire, well i retired last Mach and took a course on beekeeping, drank the koolaid, got two nucs last May and all apears to be going fine. I attend monthly meetings at the local bee association and have learned a lot this first year and realize i have a lot more to learn. It has been one of the most interesting things i have ever got into.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome Tom.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome! that is a long time to wait. It will be difficult to get up to 10,000 hives at your age! LOL


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Tom!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! You'll be asking yourself why you didn't take the plunge sooner (if you haven't already) as you get further addicted to your bees.


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello and welcome!


----------

